# MultiBoot vs Virtual Boot



## speedyguy (Feb 3, 2011)

I have vista, xp and linux-ubuntu in my system which i have installed as multi-boot. it first loads grub for linux or windows. if i select windows, it dual boots to select xp or vista.

i dont have much issues but i came accross this vmware kind of applications where i can boot 2nd os from current os thereby running both os simultaneously. 

sometimes it would help me do multi-tasking between windows and linux without having to log off from anywhere. also it is hassle free at booting time.

but on other hand i find it would eat up my resources a lot and my configuration is not that high. so secondary booted os would get lesser resources as many would be eaten up by 1st os even if its not required.also loading time for virtual os's would be more.

so whats your opinion on it?

Enjoy~!


----------



## Joker (Feb 3, 2011)

well u are compromising on the performance that way..

i have what i have to do in my mind...play games on windows 7 & do work in ubuntu.


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 13, 2011)

its better if u justify what u say... do we just make choices without thinking....

Enjoy~!


----------

